# bisous / bisoux ?



## Philippe1185

salut les gars,

"bisou" au pluriel ça prend un s ou un x ? 

bisous/bisoux? chaque fois que je tombe sur cette question j'hésite.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Salute,

"*bisous*" sans hésiter .

Les mots en '_ou_' se terminent par '_ous_' au pluriel sauf :
- chou
- genou
- caillou
- bijou
- pou
- hibou
- joujou
qui se terminent par 'oux' au pluriel. Je crois pas en avoir oublier mais on sait jamais .


----------



## itka

Ben quoi Phil ? Et l'ordre sacré des grammaires alors ? Chou-bijou-caillou....bla-bla... et *pou* !  Remarque ça ne fait toujours que sept !


----------



## Calamitintin

A noter que sur les "petits mots entre ami(e)s", on écrit souvent "bisoux", pour varier du traditionnel "bisous", ou "bisouXXX" à son amoureux pour des bisous plus X ou...
++
Cal


----------



## yserien

Cela peut dérouter les non francophones. En tout cas c'est bon connaître cette particularité "entre amis".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je me demande si nos *bisouXXX ne sont pas dûs à un mimétisme des "loveXXX" de nos amis anglophones (angloscriptes ? ) où chacun des X représente une embrassade. Non ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Ah peut-être je sais pas. Ou alors pour BisouX ça fait une symétrie de majuscules...(oui je cherche loin )...Mais je sais que ça se fait .
++
Cal


----------



## Rjunosuke

Intéressant, je n'ai jamais vu 'bisous' écrit comme ça, bien que j'aie des amis français. Alors c'est plutôt rare, je dirais.


----------



## zazap

J'avais jamais vu non plus bisous avec un X, j'imagine que c'est un calque des X (bisous) anglophones (mais bon au Québec on dit becs)
Je me demandais, en passant, si c'est pratique courante de dire "salut les gars" en France à un public mixte.  (trèèès hors sujet...)


----------



## Rpkx

Salut,

Le français académique est déjà assez compliqué comme cela.
Pensez-vous qu'il soit utile d'embrouiller nos amis anglophones avec des expressions familières et autres fantaisies?

@+


----------



## Calamitintin

C'était juste pour justifier le fait qu'il était possible de le voir écrit avec un x...Il suffit de regarder "bisoux" sur google pour voir que ce n'est pas, mais alors vraiment pas rare !!! Même si c'est incorrect.
++
Cal


----------



## Agnès E.

Je me souviens que j'ai commencé à écrire _bisoux_ (et même, souvent, _bisouxes_ !   et je continue, d'ailleurs) à mes amies lorsque j'étais pré-adolescente... bien avant de connaître l'histoire du xxx anglo-saxon, car j'ai commencé par étudier l'allemand et n'étais absolument pas intéressée par l'anglais. 

Je savais que le pluriel correct était _bisous_, mais je trouvais moins... "bisouteur", moins puéril peut-être, moins nana-cops-ado, plus rigolo en tout cas, de faire comme si je pouvais rattacher _bisou_ aux autres mots en -ou dont le pluriel s'écrit avec un x.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je le crois volontiers, Agnès. 
C'est pourquoi je parlais de mimétisme anglo-saxon uniquement pour la graphie "BisouXXX" avec plusieurs X.


----------



## skopro

il me semble que du point de vue d'un americain, bisouxxx (avec triple x) peuvent signifier des baisers tres chaud, ou tres passiones.  le triple xxx au USA siginifie le porn ou quelquechose tres "hot."


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Ben quoi Phil ? Et l'ordre sacré des grammaires alors ? Chou-bijou-caillou....bla-bla... et *pou* !  Remarque ça ne fait toujours que sept !


  Je vois que skopro a réanimé un vieux fil. Je crois bien que XXX est universel - en parlant de films, surtout - pour ce qui est de « porno ».  Mais  je pense comme Karine que bisouXXX, c'est la même chose que loveXXX.  3 becs/bécots. C'est au/à la récipiendaire de l'interpréter comme il/elle le veut. 

Pour ce qui est des exceptions, je ne me souviens plus de l'ordre sacré des grammaires. Moi, c'est dans l'ordre alphabétique que je les ai retenues. 
Répétez après moi... _bijou, caillou, chou, genou, hibou, joujou, pou_.  On peut même ajouter _ripou_ et l'ordre est maintenu.  

Je ne me souviens pas avoir eu à écrire _bisou_, ni au singulier ni au pluriel, dans d'autres circonstances que « petits mots entre amis ». 
Alors honnêtement, entre _bisou*s*_ (grammatico-correct) ou _bisou*x*_ (fautif, mais plus amusant)... j'écris très souvent _bisou*x*_
(et tourlou*x*, aussi )


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> aux fameuses exceptions "pou, bijou, caillou etc...", on pourrait ajouter "ripou"


Et aussi _tripoux_ qui, comme _ripou_, peut s'écrire soit avec un _s_ soit avec un _x_.



skopro said:


> il me semble que du point de vue d'un americain, bisouxxx (avec triple x) peuvent signifier des baisers tres chaud, ou tres passiones.  le triple xxx au USA siginifie le porn ou quelquechose tres "hot."


En Europe également. 



itka said:


> Ben quoi Phil ? Et l'ordre sacré des grammaires alors ? Chou-bijou-caillou....bla-bla... et *pou* !  Remarque ça ne fait toujours que sept !


Ben quoi itka ? L'ordre « sacré », comme tu dis, est pourtant l'ordre alphabétique, soit : _bijou, caillou, chou_… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, la réforme orthographique de 1990 propose plusieurs rectifications, mais non pas celle du cas qui nous occupe et c'est bien dommage ! L'abolition de ces pluriels irréguliers serait en effet la bienvenue, ce _x_ n'ayant strictement aucune justification, même étymologique. Vous le savez, je ne suis en général pas un fervent défenseur des rectifications orthographiques, mais en voilà bien une qui serait souhaitable !


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> L'abolition de ces pluriels irréguliers serait en effet la bienvenue, ce _x_ n'ayant strictement aucune justification, même étymologique. Vous le savez, je ne suis en général pas un fervent défenseur des rectifications orthographiques, mais en voilà bien une qui serait souhaitable !


  Ce qui voudrait dire de rectifier l'orthographe de tous les pluriels irréguliers.  Ça en ferait beaucoup!  
Et quid des noms en « _-al -au, -eau, -œu -eu_ », dont le pluriel au contraire est en général un _x_, à part quelques exceptions qui prennent _s_.  
À choisir, moi je mettrais des X au pluriel de tous les mots en ou.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Ce qui voudrait dire de rectifier l'orthographe de tous les pluriels irréguliers.  Ça en ferait beaucoup!


Je ne parlais que des mots en _-ou_ ; il faut bien commencer quelque part !


----------



## jacquou

Avec un s ou avec un x , c'est comme vous voulez . Bisou n'est pas dans le dictionnaire , c'est un mot populaire , familier . il ne saurait donc être concerné par les règles d'orthographe , et notamment ne peut pas appartenir à la fameuse liste d'exceptions "chou , genou , pou ..." . Peut-il même avoir une orthographe ? Personnellement j'écris avec un s au milieu et un x à la fin , je trouve ça mieux joli : bisoux ...Mais , si vous m'envoyez un bizou , ou des bisous , je reçois très volontiers .

Jacques ( Haute Loire )


----------



## Un simple F.

Bisou ou bizou (je prefère avec un 's' au milieu ), bien que familier, est dans le dictionnaire :
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/bisou
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bisou


----------



## Louloublou

Bisous bien sûr !

Il n'y a que nos 7 amis irréguliers qui prennent un x

Le plus connu c'est chou 

Et puis genou, pou, hibou, caillou...

Louloublou


----------



## danielc

Toujours _bisous_ pour moi.Et je ne suis pas capable de modifier la liste des 7 amis irréguliers. C'est ma maîtresse en deuxième année qui m'a obligé de répéter ces exceptions à haute voix. Mme.Proulx!


----------

